# removing stiff Aguti revolving seats



## stevegos

Hi

I have 2 Aguti Condor rotating seats (Captains seats?) which are very stiff to turn.

I can see between the seat and the base mount there is a white plastic plate (like a massive washer) and thinking it may be dirty or something and need cleaning and lubricating.

I can see one single large bolt under the seat which appears to holding the 2 together.

Is it just a case of removing the bolt and the seat will lift off?

I don't want to undo the bolt and loads of springs and leavers ping everywhere!

All help greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## H1-GBV

stevegos said:


> Is it just a case of removing the bolt and the seat will lift off?
> Steve


Probably!

I removed mine (not sure of model, but no white disc) like that.

However, I then had to remove the runners in the tracks to get it all back together. 

It was a bit fiddly but I did it without assistance.

Good luck - Gordon

(If you are near Dereham, I'd be happy to give you a hand if you need it [although you'd probably get the rest of me as well!])


----------



## stevegos

Thanks Gordon

Will try to remove them this weekend and report back as I know these are common seats in many MH's.

Steven


----------



## makems

Very interested in progress as I have the same problem.


----------



## HarleyDave

Be careful not to slacken the seat base too much when you reassemble as then you will get "rocking seat syndrome..." (although it will be much easier to rotate)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Be careful not to slacken the seat base too much when you reassemble as then you will get "rocking seat syndrome..." (although it will be much easier to rotate)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tugboat

Before you start dismantling, is it worth trying a spray of silicone lubricant? We don't want to be reading in the newspapers of a bloodbath in deepest Norfolk, might put us off our food!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Without pics it's hard to be sure, but I assume that the seat and base are just the normal van type, but have had a swivel plate placed between them

If this is correct, then I'd remove the seat only first and set it aside, then remove just the top half of the rotating mechanism, leaving the base and lower half still fastened together, clean and grease if needed, then reassemble it all again, but check for rocking before putting the seat back on.

I thought the single bolt types were no longer allowed due to it having to endure the severe forces in a collision, but a quick search shows they are still on Ebay as new.


----------



## makems

tugboat said:


> Before you start dismantling, is it worth trying a spray of silicone lubricant?


Tried copious amounts of that already. 
It was interesting sitting in a few vans at Lincoln show how easy identical seats rotated compared to ours which require significant effort.
Im a mechanical numpty which is why I'm hoping the OP finds the solution and posts it here.


----------



## stevegos

Seats removed, greased and reassembled and they are now easier to rotate. But not as easy as I was hoping.

The single large bolt which is where the seat rotates around was too difficult to undo whilst in situ so I had to remove the rotating base as well.

In my case there are 6 bolts - 3 either side, 2 at back one at front. They were fiddly to remove but easy. This allowed the seat to lift off leaving the sliding (front - back) mechanism still on the base.

With the seat carefully taken outside I had easy access to the rotating bolt.

Removed and this revealed a large white/grey disk which was originally greased. Some of the grease was dry and hard. Cleaned it all off and regreased.

The tightness of the centre bolt does impact how easily the seat rotates but get it too loose as HarleyDave said it can rock a bit so it take some adjusting to get a right balance.

Hope this helps anyone else with similar problem.

Steve


----------

